# AmpFlow Motors



## Electroddy (Dec 29, 2009)

Found the specs on their web page.  http://www.ampflow.com/ampflow_motors.htm 

So the answer becomes, It depends. Is your idea of small tracked vehicle about the size of a child's pedal car? The torque output that they give is waaaay under anything needed for something larger. 
300in/oz torque = 1.56 ft/lb. So IHMO for a small tracked vehicle the size of a snowmobile or golfcart. A golfcart motor is the minium.


----------



## SwampDragon (Apr 3, 2010)

http://www.ampflow.com/ampflow_gearmotors.htm

I know the motors ungeared are not that impressive but what about the geared ones.


----------



## Electroddy (Dec 29, 2009)

Same motor they just added a reduction unit. The torque figure that they show is STALL torque. A motor used anywhere near stall will overheat QUICKLY.

This is the motor






That I used in this








The thing hooked to the back of ODC is a Wayne 16in WOOD CHIPPER! That beast weighs approx 2200lbs.  And Yes ODC struggled to pull it.


----------



## SwampDragon (Apr 3, 2010)

Would stall torque be about 3 times as continuous?


----------



## Electroddy (Dec 29, 2009)

Just looking at their site. They only give peak and peak eff. torques. The difference between them comes to 12:1. The motor is going to put out the same whether it has a gearbox or not. The output shaft torque will be multiplied by the gearbox. Also they do not recommend running the motors above 24V due to cooling. 

And in MY opinion they are pretty overpriced for what they are.


----------

